

Leap Motion miscalculates shipping, won't let people use it until 22nd - danellis

It arrived in the mail this morning, and I was very excited to try it after having waited for about a year since ordering it. There was no driver CD inside, but there was a card that directed me to the setup page on their web site. But... it&#x27;s just a launch page until the 22nd.  Now, three days is not a long time to wait, but it seems wrong that having bought a product from a company, they should dictate to me that I&#x27;m not allowed to use it until the date they want to make a big, splashy entrance on.  I called them, and they said they had miscalculated the shipping, and the devices had arrived sooner than they expected. They still wouldn&#x27;t make the driver software available yet, though.
======
kohanz
Perhaps the driver is not ready?

~~~
danellis
Developers have been using the thing for months.

~~~
zachlatta
Yeah. I've had a developer kit for a few months and it's worked fine. However,
they have not released the release SDK to developers yet.

